# WindowsXP/HP hardware mess up



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

I have some questions and I hope someone can help. First of all my problems started a few months back when I had to reinstall my Windows XP home edition because of some corrupted files. That is what I was told by Microsoft anyway. So I reinstalled it. Now I can't reinstall my HP printer. I got tech support via IM and went through the whole thing that was supposed to fix the problem. Like refreshing my usb ports, then installing a fix for the problem. I did all that and now I still can't install the printer, it gets stuck and won't finish loading. AND when I try and just plug it in so the install wizard will detect new hardware and install it automatically it won't do that either. What happens is my computer freezes up and I have to shut off the entire thing with the on/off switch.

So I had just given up on reinstalling the stupid thing. Now today what happens is I go to upload my photos from my camera, and it doesn't recognize my camera now!!!!!!!! It is doing the same thing that happened with my printer.

Could my Windows have gotten corrupted again??????? I am about to throw the entire works in the river!

Does anyone have any idea about what is going on? I am not a tech wiz for sure. I can follow instructions and have a basic understanding of how to do things but I am at a loss.

Oh and the other thing is my computer has slowed down so bad, that I feel like I am on dial up again! Not just when I am online looking at web pages, but also when I am trying to go to my programs from the start button.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

are both problem devices USB devices?


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

The printer is plugged into a usb on the back of the tower, and the camera was plugged into one on the front of the tower.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i have no answers, but that is a clue.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

It sounds like the USB drivers are messed up or not the proper drivers.

Right click on My Computer>Properties>Device Manager>

Look on the list there for Universal Serial Bus Controllers. Expand that list by clicking on the [ plus ] sign + and see if there are any errors shown on any one of the devices there.

You should have several USB Root Hubs and Host Controllers.

If there is an obvious error it should show there.

Do you have all the USB drivers that came with the motherboard or with the PCI USB cards installed?

If not, you will need to find them before attempting repair.

Just a place to start.

Lee


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

It certainly sounds like driver issues - probably multiple drivers.

Do you know the manufacturer and model number of your computer (or motherboard)?

How exactly did you "re-install" XP? Was it a Windows XP CD or a "restore CD" from your computer manufacturer?


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I just went in and checked and it says that they are all working properly.

The only thing I have is on my computer. I haven't added anything to it since I bought it other than my son put some game thing on it and more memory. Plus upgraded it from Windows ME to XP. That was back in 2005.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

OntarioMan said:


> It certainly sounds like driver issues - probably multiple drivers.
> 
> Do you know the manufacturer and model number of your computer (or motherboard)?
> 
> How exactly did you "re-install" XP? Was it a Windows XP CD or a "restore CD" from your computer manufacturer?


I re installed the XP while on the phone with a Microsoft tech. I have the orginal windows cd that I used.

My computer is a Compaq Presario and is there somewhere I can look to find out what the model number is?

I noticed when I was checking on my usb ports that it has an option to update drivers button. Should I do that?


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Click here to learn how to identify your Presario



Happyfarmwife said:


> I re installed the XP while on the phone with a Microsoft tech. I have the orginal windows cd that I used.
> 
> My computer is a Compaq Presario and is there somewhere I can look to find out what the model number is?
> 
> I noticed when I was checking on my usb ports that it has an option to update drivers button. Should I do that?


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Also : have you performed all the Windows updates and installed all service packs?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

another thing you can do is to check for conflicts. find the "system information" and there should be a sub-category on the left of that page that says conflicts. see if you can find any conflicts in resources.

also, i have had usb fail before and had to install to another usb system on the motherboard. in my case, one "channel" (not sure of the lingo) failed. mine was not in the pci interfaces, but it was plugged directly into the motherboard. there was an additional "channel" or interface for usb on the motherboard so i moved the tiny jumper plug to the other usb interface and enabled it in the BIOS. that solved my problem.

that is probably not your problem though. i do wonder if there is a USB setting in the BIOS that you could change. as new as your pc is, i doubt you would need to worry about usb 2.0...it probably is already, but that is something you could check on.

you should view the motherboard manual if it is already included in the software of your pc. it might be hidden in the compaq stuff. if not, you should be able to download a copy in .pdf from the compaq site when you look for driver updates.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

OntarioMan said:


> Also : have you performed all the Windows updates and installed all service packs?


Yes, I have installed all of the updates and the service packs. I have my computer set to automatically check each day at 4pm and update if needed.

My Model number is 5059CL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

1) Try another USB device in the slot where your printer is plugged-in. See if it works.
2) Don't use any external USB splitters or hubs when installing a device. The device can often run behind a splitter after it has been installed, yet require a direct connection for initial installation.
3) Try another USB cable. They do go bad sometimes.

If your USB port works for another device, and you have confirmed that the cable is good, consider the possibility that the printer has gone bad. It happens.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

MELOC said:


> another thing you can do is to check for conflicts. find the "system information" and there should be a sub-category on the left of that page that says conflicts. see if you can find any conflicts in resources.



I just found this, but it looks Greek to me! It just has a listing of things, but that doesn't tell me anything. You know I need something that flashes red and says "here is your trouble!" lol

What am I looking for here?


EDITED to say, duh? I just found out to click on each thing listed. Well they all say OK next to them, so I guess there aren't any conflicts there correct?


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

Nevada said:


> 1) Try another USB device in the slot where your printer is plugged-in. See if it works.
> 2) Don't use any external USB splitters or hubs when installing a device. The device can often run behind a splitter after it has been installed, yet require a direct connection for initial installation.
> 3) Try another USB cable. They do go bad sometimes.
> 
> If your USB port works for another device, and you have confirmed that the cable is good, consider the possibility that the printer has gone bad. It happens.


I did have another person advise to just throw out the HP and get a Canon! I guess these problems are common using HP devices. And that is what my camera is also.

I tried another usb port and it still didn't work for my camera.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

how old is the camera? does it have software to install?


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

MELOC said:


> how old is the camera? does it have software to install?


The camera is relatively new. I bought in the past year. And the weird thing is, I just transfered photos to my computer from it a week ago. But that was before I did all that stuff the HP tech told me to do.

Here is what he told me to do, and I think I managed to do everything on the list.

"1. Save and close all programs that are currently running. 
2. Click Start, select Shut Down, and choose Restart the computer. 
3. Press the F8 function key, this will display the Windows Startup menu. 
4. Select Safe mode. 
5. After Windows loads in Safe mode, right-click the My Computer icon and select Properties. 
6. Select the Hardware tab and click the Device Manager button.
7. In the Device Manager Window, double-click the Universal Serial Bus controllers. 
8. Right-click the device listed under Universal Serial Bus controller and select Uninstall.
9. Click OK to confirm the removal of the device.

NOTE: Repeat steps 8 and 9 until all the devices under Universal Serial Bus Controller are removed. 

The USB port is now uninstalled.

Now, restart the system. The system automatically detects and reinstalls the USB port.


Install the Access Denied Patch:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=oj-24444-2&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&dlc=en&lang=en


Then perform the below steps to reinstall the All-in-One software.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=c00625472&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


If the issue persists, please contact us by visiting the following Web site. We will be glad to assist you further."


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i wonder if there was a firewall issue with the printer and the usb drivers were ok before you made changes?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

go to the device manager and click on the USB controllers and select them and then click "update driver". see what happens then.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

MELOC said:


> go to the device manager and click on the USB controllers and select them and then click "update driver". see what happens then.



I tried that and it just keeps searching and searching and nothing ever happens.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

have you been to the compaq site to download drivers? if you can find the drivers there, download them, remember where you put them and update the drivers by specifying the location where you put them.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

did you happen to turn off your virus and malware protection programs while you attempted the repair download you linked to?


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

MELOC said:


> did you happen to turn off your virus and malware protection programs while you attempted the repair download you linked to?


That is what I did when I started in safe mode while following the HP tech's instructions.

No, I haven't downloaded drivers from the compaq site yet.


----------



## Rakkasan (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok WOW... Everyone previously has covered the basics. I really do not see any problems with the troubleshooting done so far...

That leaves the next step. 

You may have bad RAM

I have seen and heard of every problem under the Microsoft Sun, (that is actualy a pun for computer geeks.) come from bad RAM.

I could just say "Get new RAM" but we could probably do a bit of diagnostics first.

The first question is how much RAM do you have, and how is it installed?

The first part of the question can be answered by hitting the Start Button, moving the cursor over to run, click, then in the box that says "open" type dxdiag.

There will be a lot of information, look at where it says Memory.
On mine it says 2046MB RAM

I would like to know what yours says.

Also (and this is the harder part) I need to know how many RAM chips/sticks you have. This involves opening up your computer.

I am trying to write this as if you have no computer experience cause I dont know...

If you do not have much computer experience, just post what it says you have for Memory in the Dxdiag.

As a side note, this just happened to a friend of mine, he got a new Video Game, and could play it for a bit then it would crash on him. We went through all the same steps people have posted and finaly told him to replace his RAM....

It fixed it.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

I have 384 MB Ram.

I think my oldest son several years ago added some memory to my computer. So I believe I have two chips/sticks.

I am not experienced in computers. I can follow directions, and have a basic idea of what my computer does but that is about it.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

that is not much RAM in this day and age. i bought i floppy disk program called "memtest". it wasn't very expensive at all, but i think it may also be free to download...however i am not 100% sure of that. memtest will test the memory.

i think with the compaq bug and their fix, combined with malware protection, that something got messed up in the repair process. all i can suggest is to be patient and go through the whole ordeal again step by step and see what happens. make sure you have all of the patches and updates downloaded and then begin by shutting down the malware protection and then following the directions on the compaq patch. when all of that is done, if you still have issues perhaps updating the USB drivers may help. 

after that, try to get a copy of the manual for the motherboard used in your machine. maybe you will find you can shift the USB to a different interface on the motherboard or even install a PCI USB card or a USB device that plugs into an interface on the motherboard if all of your USB is built right into the motherboard currently and doesn't plug into jumper pins on the motherboard. the manual should tell you a little bit about the USB features on your motherboard and what settings can be changed or enabled in the BIOS.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

in regards to what rakkasan said about the memory, perhaps you will find that you need a particular memory card configuration...two matching sticks of a certain type perhaps. the manual should tell you what you can use for your machine.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

Okay this is getting deeper than I can understand. I have never looked inside my computer.

My computer isn't new. I bought it in 2000. So do they just get messed up and go bad like every other appliance made?

"i think with the compaq bug and their fix, combined with malware protection, that something got messed up in the repair process."

I don't know what you mean by the Compaq bug, it was the Windows program that got corrupted I was told. The patches I downloaded were from HP for the installation problem with my printer.

I am getting really confused now! : )


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i dodn't realize your pc was so old. it is difficult to to pinpoint problems when many things on your pc could be going bad, but it is likely that we are on the right track since the problems seem to center around the usb issue and not the hardware. also, ME had issues and i have no idea how that impacts things since your machine was upgraded from ME to XP...but i know lots of folks hated ME.

"compaq bug" refers to whatever isn't jiving that compaq felt the need to release a "patch" for. every device on the computer needs drivers to make it work. that includes the motherboard's basic devices. maybe the patch was like an updated driver, or a "patch" to make the drivers work with XP. maybe microsoft was right and you do have corrupted files. what did you do to fix that? did they tell you to install the compaq install disk (if you have one) and reinstall or repair windows? some of the compaq systems keep the install info (the motherboard and device drivers and the operating system) on a special part of the hard drive instead of putting it onto a disk. you need to put in a code to use that "partitioned" area of the hard drive and the info it contains. so, did you have to repair the operating system by putting in a disk, or did you have to type in a code to repair the operating system?

were the corrupted files for the operating system, or did microsoft tell you that updating the printer and usb drivers would fix the problem?

you see, this is something i hate about special compaq, gateway, HP or othr name brand computers. i don't mean to confuse anyone with my ranting, so i won't rant too much, but if the hard drive has problems in the partition that contains your setup/install stuff...the drivers and operating system backup, your only option would be to buy a new hard drive from compaq. just hope that is not the problem and try the other stuff again...i guess. maybe kung could come in here and see if he could help out.

what rakkasan suggested may have something to do with it. try to look in the system information and see how much memory it tells you that it has. if it says 256 or 128, then one of the memory cards may be bad. you may get lucky by pulling one of them out.

i still think that something got messed up in the repair process from compaq. assuming that all of your hardware is good, maybe you need to try the compaq fix again.

i'm sorry if i confuse you, honestly...i am confused myself. once so many things get in the mix, it isn't hard to get lost. i should really bow out and leave the pros advise you. you have many "irons in the fire" so to speak. you have an upgraded operating system (ME to XP) on a specific machine (not generic), you have a patch from compaq and updated drivers from HP for the printer. you also have a recently installed game that could cause issues and the possibility of hardware problems with everything/anything in the computer as it is 8 years old. 

some of the problems of the recent slowness of the system might not even have anything to do with your USB problems. it could be malware/virus, memory in error, a hard drive locking up, a power supply failing causing problems with the memory or hard drive, corrupted areas on the hard drive that require the repair of the operating system or system drivers. there is a whole lot to consider.

again, i apologize if i am only making things worse. i wouldn't give up though. it could be something really simple.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

MELOC said:


> i dodn't realize your pc was so old. it is difficult to to pinpoint problems when many things on your pc could be going bad, but it is likely that we are on the right track since the problems seem to center around the usb issue and not the hardware. also, ME had issues and i have no idea how that impacts things since your machine was upgraded from ME to XP...but i know lots of folks hated ME.
> 
> "compaq bug" refers to whatever isn't jiving that compaq felt the need to release a "patch" for. every device on the computer needs drivers to make it work. that includes the motherboard's basic devices. maybe the patch was like an updated driver, or a "patch" to make the drivers work with XP. maybe microsoft was right and you do have corrupted files. what did you do to fix that? did they tell you to install the compaq install disk (if you have one) and reinstall or repair windows? some of the compaq systems keep the install info (the motherboard and device drivers and the operating system) on a special part of the hard drive instead of putting it onto a disk. you need to put in a code to use that "partitioned" area of the hard drive and the info it contains. so, did you have to repair the operating system by putting in a disk, or did you have to type in a code to repair the operating system?
> 
> ...


Yep! After reading this post, my first instinct was correct! Unplug the thing, walk out the door with it and to the back of the property and give her a heave ho into the river! Problem solved! 

You know I will probably end up taking it in to a computer place and seeing if they can fix it. Then again I might not as I don't have the money to spend on such foolishness.....

OH I just thought of something. The last time I did a disc cleanup, I think my original windows ME install stuff got wiped out. Would that mess up things? I thought I didn't need it anymore because I have the XP version now, were they connected somehow?


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

Guess what happened yesterday? I just plugged my camera into my usb cord and the silly thing worked! I am trying to get up the courage to try reinstalling my printer now.


----------

